# Ni-Ti vs Ni-Fi loops



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Tell me what you know about either or both. Please and Thank You.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Ni-Ti = barely any feelings
Ni-Fi = intense feelings


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Found this thread:

https://www.personalitycafe.com/infj-forum-protectors/628130-ni-ti-loop-actually-ni-fi-loop.html


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Basically an INTJ in a bad place tends to be highly emotional and struggles to keep their life straight (Te suffers). They may look more like a stressed-out INFP - an emotional mess, at least internally.

An INFJ in a bad place tends to become emotionally detached (Fe powers down) and has trouble feeling anything much. Brooding, existential, morose. I've spent a lot of time in that place, even if my personal hell is very 9ish (close your eyes, pretend life doesn't exist, feel nothing and prize numbness above everything else while your health, finances, relationships etc. crumble to dust).


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Yeah I'm experiencing the latter.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Stelliferous said:


> Yeah I'm experiencing the latter.


IME your specific flavour tends to follow your enneatype. At their worst, the various enneatypes bend towards...

1: Obsessive-Compulsive, Brutal
2: Histrionic
3: Psychopathic, Narcissistic
4: Avoidant, Depressive, Narcissistic
5: Schizoid, Avoidant, Schizotypal
6: Paranoid
7: Bipolar
8: Violent, Antisocial
9: Schizoid, Catatonic


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

There's no such thing as "looping". This looping is only considered a thing because of the Grant Stack. Jung's original theory would have put an MBTI INTJ as an Ni-Ti/Fe-Se type and an INFJ as an Ni-Fi/Te-Se type. 

The best I can say is that the more introverted a person is, the more introverted their functions are going to be. And there's nothing wrong with that as long as it doesn't interfere with day-to-day functioning.


----------



## Casus Belli (Aug 26, 2019)

brightflashes said:


> There's no such thing as "looping". This looping is only considered a thing because of the Grant Stack. Jung's original theory would have put an MBTI INTJ as an Ni-Ti/Fe-Se type and an INFJ as an Ni-Fi/Te-Se type.
> 
> The best I can say is that the more introverted a person is, the more introverted their functions are going to be. And there's nothing wrong with that as long as it doesn't interfere with day-to-day functioning.


If you accept the MBTI as a soft science proven by metrics, so you must accept the INTJ as a mainly (Te) user. If the Grant's stack is not proven. Your interpretation of the Jung's stack no longer. In fact the MBTI has simply a doubt about the third function. A master practitioner mention the other three on the company blog. INTJs are mainly planners or they are not NTJ. This is the official and empirical description of this type based on decades of observation. In this sense the MBTI does not recognize your interpretation. That said, maybe you do not understand the functions correctly even if you think to be certain of the contrary ... That was my case during a time. Or maybe you like to talk about Jung to waste time and induce the confusion ...


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

brightflashes said:


> There's no such thing as "looping". This looping is only considered a thing because of the Grant Stack. Jung's original theory would have put an MBTI INTJ as an Ni-Ti/Fe-Se type and an INFJ as an Ni-Fi/Te-Se type.
> 
> The best I can say is that the more introverted a person is, the more introverted their functions are going to be. And there's nothing wrong with that as long as it doesn't interfere with day-to-day functioning.


Lol okay. So humanity didn't figure out the ouroboros in ancient times? Come on. Looping has been around forever.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

Casus Belli said:


> If you accept the MBTI as a soft science proven by metrics, so you must accept the INTJ as a mainly (Te) user. If the Grant's stack is not proven. Your interpretation of the Jung's stack no longer. In fact the MBTI has simply a doubt about the third function. A master practitioner mention the other three on the company blog. INTJs are mainly planners or they are not NTJ. This is the official and empirical description of this type based on decades of observation. In this sense the MBTI does not recognize your interpretation. That said, maybe you do not understand the functions correctly even if you think to be certain of the contrary ... That was my case during a time. Or maybe you like to talk about Jung to waste time and induce the confusion ...





Stelliferous said:


> Lol okay. So humanity didn't figure out the ouroboros in ancient times? Come on. Looping has been around forever.


Looping really isn't a thing. 

Extensive Reference brought to you by @Dissymetry, @reckful, & me. I would imagine that neither one of the others would like to go down this path again, though. If you would like to keep on believing in loops, I'm not going to stop you, though.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

brightflashes said:


> Looping really isn't a thing.
> 
> Extensive Reference brought to you by @Dissymetry, @reckful, & me. I would imagine that neither one of the others would like to go down this path again, though. If you would like to keep on believing in loops, I'm not going to stop you, though.


Loops don't exist and neither do chipmunks. You know what else doesn't exist? Your sense of reality.


----------



## Casus Belli (Aug 26, 2019)

brightflashes said:


> Looping really isn't a thing.
> 
> Extensive Reference brought to you by @Dissymetry, @reckful, & me. I would imagine that neither one of the others would like to go down this path again, though. If you would like to keep on believing in loops, I'm not going to stop you, though.


If you do not read my post, do not quote it.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Guys I just had a revelation 


Anxiety doesn't exist!°°°


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

Casus Belli said:


> If you do not read my post, do not quote it.


I did read your post. What an absurd thing to say. I do not accept the Grant Stack and I have never come across anything in my professional career that has given any credence to the definition of an INTJ by Te over Ni. I thought it would be obvious that I read your post. Arguing whether or not there is such a thing as a loop is one thing. Responding to something as nonsensical that an Ni type is more defined by Te than the dominant function is ridiculous. Te types are (in MBTI) ESTJ & ENTJs. Both of these types use Te primarily and are supported either by S or N.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

Stelliferous said:


> Guys I just had a revelation
> 
> 
> Anxiety doesn't exist!°°°


Are you serious? I really can't tell.


----------



## Casus Belli (Aug 26, 2019)

brightflashes said:


> I did read your post. What an absurd thing to say. I do not accept the Grant Stack and I have never come across anything in my professional career that has given any credence to the definition of an INTJ by Te over Ni.


Te over Ti ! Damned it... It's so hard to understand... So you admit Ni-Te. Then do not bother referring people who do not even believe in the functions.


----------



## hornpipe2 (Nov 3, 2015)

Stelliferous said:


> Loops don't exist and neither do chipmunks. You know what else doesn't exist? Your sense of reality.


What the hell? Buddy, just because you can imagine something might exist, does not make it a real thing.

I imagine there is a chipmunk on your head right now but that does not make it so.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

Casus Belli said:


> Te over Ti ! Damned it... It's so hard to understand... So you admit Ni-Te. Then do not bother referring people who do not even believe in the functions.


I think you think that you're proving something to me but I am uncertain as to what. Could you be more specific? 

MBTI accepts the function stack as this: XiXe/XiXe
Jung accepts the function stack as this: XiXi/XeXe

Since you would like to argue from the MBTI side of of this, I must say that INXJ, which dominant function is Ni in both Jung & MBTI is not described by any reputable sources that I have come into contact with as being more Te than the EXTJ, which dominant function is Te in both Jung & MBTI.

I didn't say anything about Ti. I was only expressing what I have found.

- - - - - - - - - - 

As far as anything else to be said here, I was under the impression that OP wanted us to share our thoughts. I shared mine. Y'all are having a field day with it, attacking my sanity as well as other things, making assumptions about my reading comprehension and so on and I don't see where I made any sort of unkind gesture or attempted to be "mean", for lack of a better word. 

I feel attacked for nothing else than you two not wanting to consider another view. I already told you I'm not going to sit here and fight against you if you want to believe in looping. I just offered my thoughts, as requested, and am now being attacked on two fronts. It's really unnecessary. If you two don't agree, which is readily apparent, then be on your ways and please don't insult me or my connection to reality just because you don't agree with me. It's terribly distressing, to be honest, and it's confusing for me.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

brightflashes said:


> Are you serious? I really can't tell.


That "reference" of yours stated that the evidence provided was for "mental disorders" Then goes on to proclaim THEREFORE they don't exist. Like come on. It's just found in people who have mental disorders, that's not evidence or anything. That's like saying there is evidence of coconuts in Hawaii THEREFORE coconuts don't exist. Are YOU serious???


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

Stelliferous said:


> That "reference" of yours stated that the evidence provided was for "mental disorders" Then goes on to proclaim THEREFORE they don't exist. Like come on. It's just found in people who have mental disorders, that's not evidence or anything. That's like saying there is evidence of coconuts in Hawaii THEREFORE coconuts don't exist. Are YOU serious???


I believe that we are reading and interpreting the previous thread I remember participating in on this very topic in vastly different ways. That's cool. I'm not very good with sarcasm, if that's what you were using. I personally do believe that mental disorders exist. I personally do not believe that they are related to looping. I hope that clears up what I think you're saying.


----------

